# Rv Resorts Around Yellowstone



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

After going to the Western Rally and visiting Zion and Bryce National Parks last summer. I'm hooked on experiencing the National Parks. So this Summer I'm thinking on visiting Yellowstone. Does anyone have experience camping around Yellowstone National Park? I'm looking for a clean full hook up campground with a nice pool. Any suggestions?

Maybe we could create an unoffical western summer rally?
















Happy Camping and Happy New Year!

Steve


----------



## Lorne (Mar 21, 2007)

Steve,

Grizzly RV Park, which is in West Yellowstone, gets great reviews (which we verified on a drive-thru), but they don't have a pool. So, I would recommend the KOA just outside of West Yellowstone, MT. Their pool and hot tub are inside a gorgeous lodgepole pine building -- perfect for a little relaxing on those cool evenings after a long day of touring the Park. The only suggestion would be to bring plenty of leveling blocks -- some of the sites aren't that level. We did Yellowstone and the Grand Tetons (my recommendation there would be Colter Bay RV Park) last summer, and Zion and Bryce are now next on our list.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

The Yellowstone KOA here :Yellowstone KOA
is without a doubt the best KOA, if not one of the best commercial campgrounds we have ever stayed in.
It's about 10-15 min drive into the park from there. nice sites, yea, they are crowded, but it is very tree lined, so it doesn't "feel" crowded. Full service hookups, ice cream/coffee shacks, nice indoor pool, lots of cooking going on outside. It felt more like a big family picnic than staying at a campground. 
VERY nice people.
Enjoy,
Mark


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We have also stayed at the West Yellowstone KOA. We really liked it. It is quite large and depending on where you are, you might feel a bit cramped, but not bad. It is pricey, but that is how it is at the RV parks near National Parks. I thought it was fine. We opted for the deluxe site with the concrete patio and swing since we were there for over 7 days. We looked at the campground site map on the website and requested a spot. Anyway, I would recommend this location. West Yellowstone is a great little town and a good spot for touring the park.

Kelly


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I saw the Yellostone KOA but was waiting for some recommendations. Many thanks !!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We stayed at the KOA in West Yellowstone 2 summers ago and it was really nice. The kids spent every night in the pool. It's a heated indoor pool so it was very nice. We got one of the deluxe pull through sites because it was only another ~15$ a night and for 5 nights the extra 75$ was a minor expense compared to the rest of the trip. The site had a table, swing seat, and a nice fire pit that we used a couple of nights. There is also a mini golf course and a nice playground for the kids. We were able to drive easily from the campground to every place we wanted to see in Yellowstone. One thing to remember, if you're going to do some laundry while you're there you need to go very early as it is really busy. Just remember to get your quarters for the machines the day before. I got there at 6:00am and was all ready to go only to find that the change machine was in the game room which was locked until 8:00. Luckily I found someone that was able to give me some change to get started.

If you need it they also have WiFi but you have to be pretty close to the campground store to get connected. I would definitely recommend it as a good place to stay for a Yellowstone trip.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The KOA there looks pretty good, but is it close enough to the attractions inside the park? Is Grizzly better located to reduce the driving?? Yeah, we're heading there too


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

California Jim said:


> The KOA there looks pretty good, but is it close enough to the attractions inside the park? Is Grizzly better located to reduce the driving?? Yeah, we're heading there too


When are you planning to go? we are thinking of going in late June or early July


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

California Jim said:


> The KOA there looks pretty good, but is it close enough to the attractions inside the park? Is Grizzly better located to reduce the driving?? Yeah, we're heading there too


Yup, Grizzly is closer, being right outside the west entrance to the park. It is also very near the Grizzly & Wolf Discovery Center; you can walk to most anything in town from there. The KOA is five or six miles west of the park entrance.

A suggestion, though I hate to publicize my favorite site - #35, Indian Creek CG. Non reservable, no gennies, no hookups. Just outhouses and water spigots here and there, and a little out of the way for some touring - but the best camping IN the park.

You'll enjoy it fer sure, Jim.

Sluggo


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Grizzly is right in the town of West Yellowstone, whereas the KOA is just a couple of miles out of town. It is not that much further. The difference in distance between the two is not really an issue and if you have kids the KOA is the better choice I think.

Kelly


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks guys. We have two little ones so good ameneties are a plus. We should be there for the last two weeks of June.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep us posted on the dates. We may not be able to get away this summer, but if we can we would like to make this trip.
Don


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

It's booked!









We're going to be at the West Yellowstone KOA june 30 through July 5. Hope to see many outbackers!

Happy New Years!









Steve


----------

